

What is a meta-class in Objective-C? - yan
http://cocoawithlove.com/2010/01/what-is-meta-class-in-objective-c.html

======
boucher
The simplicity of the Objective-C runtime is one of it's most impressive
features. There are very few rules to the object system, and meta classes are
an example of how flexible that is.

Combine that with the fact that the language is entirely implemented in C as
functions operating under those rules, and you've got an excellent foundation.

------
wallflower
You can do some pretty interesting stuff with the Objective-C runtime. It's
like Java introspection/reflection minus most of the headaches/penalties. For
example, dynamically find the values for all ivars with a name that contains
the substring 'style'.

[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/Cocoa/R...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/ObjCRuntimeRef/Reference/reference.html)

